
Purism Librem 5 August Update - arctux
https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-august-update/
======
bdcravens
Why aren't they issuing updates on the hardware itself? Their website says
they will begin shipping preorders in Q3 2019 - so they have about 40 days
before they miss that (unless they're already shipping and we haven't heard
about it, but I suspect the day the first device goes in the mail they'll
announce it)

~~~
edude03
I have the same concern. I preordered the device but to be honest, I'd be
impressed if it shipped by the end of the year considering the final specs
were just recently announced and we have yet to see even one completed retail
device.

------
berbec
Is anyone concerned about timescale here?

"We have worked on a few recent main efforts on Calls: adding a calls history,
allowing the Contacts app to dial numbers, and enabling the system to receive
calls when the shell is locked."

Call History, dialing from Contacts and receiving calls when locked seem like
really, really low-hanging fruit. For this to be the stage of development
worries me. I'm not saying they will take the money and run, they've got an
impressive record on delivering, but I don't know about "We are preparing
everything for the Librem 5 to be delivered soon"

~~~
jammygit
I know its for-profit, but I hope members of the Gnome community pitch in
where they can. This phone would be a big deal if it was a success.

If I wasn't so busy lately, it would be neat to try to get the Anki AppImage
working on it

~~~
curioussavage
I haven’t been hanging out in their chat rooms lately but for months and
months there has been a lot going on. Gnome foundation people and regular
community have been doing tons

------
amelius
Looks good, but I think the "people" icons need a little more work (these seem
to be the most difficult icons to get right).

